# Honda gcv160 165cc oil leak



## ouigpt (Sep 23, 2005)

My reasonably new lawn mover leaks much more oil than my 1978 Peugeot 504D does. My small engine experience is nil. At first glance I thought oil was coming out of OVC cover. Now I'm guessing that the leak is centered just aft of the OVC cover. Does the cam lay vertical and protrude on the bottom? Have I ruined a seal somehow? Is there a web address showing this engines internals?  

Thanks in advance,
Gil


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

the ohc cover? leaks from around it? may just take a little tightening


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

they used black rtv(HondaBond) to seal them, mine leaked 2 months after i got it, and well, fixed that then something else broke, someting would always break after i fix the darn thing, then again i tortured it


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Hondabond is a waste of money in my opinion. For the price of one tube of Hondabond (anywhere from $10-$15 for a 3.5 oz tube) you can buy 3-4 tubes of Permatex Ultra Grey. In my experience the Permatex seals better and stands up to oil and heat better than the Hondabond.


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I have the same mower and it is leaking as well from the overhead valve cover. I tried to seal it up with RTV sealant, but it seems to still be leaking. I don't see any cracks by the fins. It seems like there is a small hole on the under side of the cooling fins (maybe the governor shaft?) does this shaft have any o-ring on it. Also anyone know the proper valve gap? Why does honda use a silicone seal rather then paper gasket? Thanks Bob


----------

